# BACK FROM THE DEAD



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Finally after being down without a bike for almost 3 months I am picking it up from james today if all goes well. I will get some picks up thisafternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

WIAT (Well Its About Time)...lol :rockn:


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Here are a couple pics. I will get everything finished up tonight and completed pics tomorrow. As you can see the lift spring made a huge differance. And i am very satisfied with the outcome of my oil cooler and snorkel.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

OK Finally i found the time to get it all cleaned up and take some pics. What yall think?

Oh i also took out all the ES parts and converted it to Foot shift.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks good. Now for some muddy pics lol.


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Where did you get your GR? We have one that we are fixing to overhaul and its something I'm interested in


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

James Clark (extremerancher02) over on highlifter. He lives not to far from me and he could definately hook you up if your interested.


----------

